
Inside the original Facebook house - sethbannon
http://money.cnn.com/2012/08/28/technology/startups/facebook-house/
======
evlad
It's funny the founders think the house is good luck. I would view it as a
lightning-never-strikes-twice-in-the-same-place type situation.

------
rohanpai
can you operate a business from a house?

